
The Octopus: An Alien Among Us - galaxyLogic
https://lithub.com/the-octopus-an-alien-among-us/
======
ksaj
The paragraphs beginning where they discuss Hydras is pretty much precisely
what Valentino Braitenberg was getting at with his thought experiment
Vehicles.

[https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/vehicles](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/vehicles)

I've been studying this area since the 80's, so for me it is particularly
exciting to see the concepts show up in less theoretical formats.

------
galaxyLogic
"People sometimes believe that their houseplants are conscious."

~~~
ksaj
What do the houseplants think about that?

~~~
galaxyLogic
:-)

